# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Απορία για μικρούς ταχυδρόμους.

## Petoumeno

Γινεται να μαθουν μικροι ταχυδρομοι να γυριζουν πισω σε ενα νεο μερος (διαφορετικο απο αυτο στο οποιο γεννηθηκαν) οταν ειναι ανεξαρτητοι πλεον απο τους γονεις τους (δηλαδη χωρις αυτους ), εφοσον βεβαια δεν εχουν πεταξει ή δει το μερος που γεννηθηκαν;

----------


## Petoumeno

κανεις δεν ξερει;

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλο ειναι να τα αφησεις να γεννησουν πρωτα στο κουμασι σου και μετα να τα αφησεις ελευθερα.

----------


## pedrogall

Εφ οσον δεν ειχαν πεταξει και δεν ειχαν δει τον εξωτερικο χωρο στο κουμασι που γεννηθηκαν, βεβαιως μπορουν να πεταξουν στο νεο κουμασι που πηγαν. Τα αφηνουμε να βλεπουν τον εξωτερικο χωρο, και σιγα- σιγα τα αφηνουμε να βγουν εξω χωρις να τα τρομαξουμε για να πεταξουν. Τα αφηνουμε μονα τους να πεταξουν λιγο-λιγο και οταν θελουν θα κανουν την πρωτη τους πτηση. Εαν εχεις και παλαια πουλια που ξερουν το χωρο τα αφηνεις να πεταξουν μαζι οποτε θα ακολουθησουν τα παλαια και θα επιστρεψουν. Μετα δεν θα υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------

